# Carolina Piedmont



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I heard thru text that 28 dogs back to land blind in the open.
Sorry, don't have any #'s.
Does anyone have Derby or other info?
Oh, first series in the open was a triple with 2 retired.

Thats all I got

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Heard Cara Mock and Skylar Satterfield with Canvasback Kennels took 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Q. Nice job!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Derby Results:

1st - Rita with Hugh Arthur
2nd - Taylor with Tommy Parish
3rd - Clyde with Greg Sharer
4th-Philo with Greg Sharer
RJ - Roxie with Hugh Arthur
Jams - only one: Zip with Rodger Armstrong


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open had 13 dogs to the last series... all dogs failed (well except for 1 w a 5 min of out of sight hunt, if you want to call that a mark)... all the other 12 dogs were pick ups & handles. Judges choose not to scrap the test!!???! Sad senario, for finding the best marking dogs!

1) #13
2) #30
3) Jessie Kent ?
4) A Golden ?
RJ) ?

Jams??

Barb


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Only Golden still in was Gabby run by Joanna Lewis -- Congrats to my training partners.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Only Golden still in was Gabby run by Joanna Lewis -- Congrats to my training partners.


Go Gabby and Joanna! Congrats!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Good job Greg!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wow....well, Congratulations! to "Gabby" and Joanna!!

Judy


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joanna and Gabby! Good job!

rita


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston, H/Mr.Hugh Arthur, & Black Shamerock's Magarita "Rita" for WINNING the derby at the Carolina Piedmont RC Fall FT on 10/26/12. This WIN gives Rita 8 PTs earned in three weeks. Outstanding Mr.Hugh


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

U


g_fiebelkorn said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st - Rita with Hugh Arthur
> 2nd - Taylor with Tommy Parish
> ...


Have to give Greg a big congrats! I believe this places Clyde on the derby list with 11 points. I know very little about FT, but I think its a great accomplishment to put a dog on the list in your first four trials ever.


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to go greg & clyde and philo!!!!!


----------

